# Vom FirmenPC auf HeimPC zugreifen



## bullymarc (2. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine Frage. Ich würde gerne von der Arbeit auf meinen HeimPC zugreifen. Mein HeimPC ist hinter einem DSL Router (DLink  DI-604).

Ich habe mir das Tool TightVNC heruntergeladen.

http://www.freenet.de/freenet/computer/software/system/pc_fernsteuern/index.html

Innerhalb meines Netzwerkes kann ich mich auf einen anderen PC über die privaten IP's (192.168.0......) einloggen.
Ist es möglich, mich auch von außen einzuloggen?


----------



## Christian Fein (2. Februar 2004)

Ja in dem du auf der Firewall, die Packete von deiner IP im Büro an 
den Rechner forwardest.

Eine möglichkeit wenn du im Büro eine dynamische IP hast, währe das
du dich mit einer Passwortliste authentifizierst, und danach für ein gewissen
Zeitraum diese IP dann fürs forwarding freigeschaltet wird.

Alles forwarden, währe so als wenn du deine Firewall in die Tonne werfen
würdest


----------

